# Realm Shift: Hocatto the warrior needs voice actors!



## Barafu_PineBerry (Feb 18, 2022)

Title page https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49560065/
7imberWolf , BigBullyBiggs, and I are creating a furry audio book called Realm Shift: Hocatto the warrior
I need volunteer amateur voice actors for costar and secondary characters. 7 male roles and 2 female roles are available, all are cats. 
It's a free furry audio book with a sergal, a protogen, some cats and a dog.
The setting is in the future and the place is on Earth.
There is a lot of meowing sometime in the audio book.
Oh, and the main character sounds similar to Space Yeen from Twitch.tv


----------

